# Cigar Humidor



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok guys, here are the photos of my completed cigar humidor. This is my second humidor so far. It is made of Sapele with Spalted Poplar top and bottom. The miter splines, handles and internal lid trim are Padauk and the internal liner and tray are Spanish Cedar. I really like the look of the Sapele. I will definately use it on future projects. I used a resawing technique so that the grain around all 4 sides is contiluous and matches up at all 4 corners.


----------



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

That looks great Ken. I'm sure you already know the trick about making a humidifier device out of green floral arrangement foam. If you soak the foam in a 50/50 mix of distilled water and propylene glycol you will get the right humidity inside your humidor. But as I said, I'm sure you already know that!


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Conner said:


> That looks great Ken. I'm sure you already know the trick about making a humidifier device out of green floral arrangement foam. If you soak the foam in a 50/50 mix of distilled water and propylene glycol you will get the right humidity inside your humidor. But as I said, I'm sure you already know that!


Yes, I already knew that. However, I bought an Oasis active humidification unit. It is really cool.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Job. 
Almost makes me want to take up cigar smoking. I 'm good for about one cigar a year on a very special occasion. Like sitting around a campfire at my buddy's fishing cabin, drinkin the neighbors moonshine, washing it down with some Sam Adam Octoberfest beer, and eating some brats cooked over the open fire. Doesn't get much better.....
Mike Hawkins:stupid:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Very nice Job.
> Almost makes me want to take up cigar smoking. I 'm good for about one cigar a year on a very special occasion. Like sitting around a campfire at my buddy's fishing cabin, drinkin the neighbors moonshine, washing it down with some Sam Adam Octoberfest beer, and eating some brats cooked over the open fire. Doesn't get much better.....
> Mike Hawkins:stupid:


Mike,

What is your "special occasion" cigar of choice? I always keep a few Fuente Fuente Opus X cigars in my humidor for special occasions.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

*Blue Ribbon*

Hey guys,

I entered my humidor in the woodworking competition of the Manheim, PA farm show and it took a first-place ribbon!


----------



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

That's great, congratulations!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Good job!

I would LOVE to build a copy of my grandfathers smoking table / humidor... I will smoke a cigar of special occasions as well...

My current favorite is the Punch Gran Puro Rancho. For a cigar that is as easy to get as the Punch is, they are nice & smooth, especially with brandy...


----------



## Saleen4971 (Oct 19, 2008)

great looking humidor! i have an oasis active humidifier in my purchased humidor. 

i built myself one out of mahogany, but haven't finished it due to the cost of spanish cedar


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Saleen4971 said:


> great looking humidor! i have an oasis active humidifier in my purchased humidor.
> 
> i built myself one out of mahogany, but haven't finished it due to the cost of spanish cedar


I think I spent about $25 on two large pieces of 4/4 spanish cedar and I had plenty left over. I bought it at a local hardwood lumber yard. You may want to check ebay for some spanish cedar. I'll bet you can find a good deal.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Great looking humidor. The sapele with spalted poplar are a great choice. Very good job and congrats on the first place ribbon. Red


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, looks great. Funny I just built a box from Walnut and spalted poplar. That poplar is beautiful...........Here is a pic of the one I built, we seam to have the same taste........


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Nate1778 said:


> Wow, looks great. Funny I just built a box from Walnut and spalted poplar. That poplar is beautiful...........Here is a pic of the one I built, we seam to have the same taste........


Nate,

Very nice box. I love the top and the splines. I wish I jad made my splines out of the poplar so they would stand out more. The padauk is a beautiful orange but it doesn't stand out because it is a similar shade in comparrison to the sapele. Now I know for next time. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Saleen4971 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ken Johnson said:


> I think I spent about $25 on two large pieces of 4/4 spanish cedar and I had plenty left over. I bought it at a local hardwood lumber yard. You may want to check ebay for some spanish cedar. I'll bet you can find a good deal.


really? i tried to find Spanish cedar near me on long island, but nobody had any. and even then i was afraid it may not be very good quality. most places i see online are like $80 for a sheet!!


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ken, what was your procedure for putting the cedar in the box. The one I built was a nightstand box but I need to build a new humidor, or more humidors if I needed to be honest about it. Did you cut the bottom piece of cedar and glue it in the box, then the sides? I have even thought about laminating my cedar to all my box woof before construction and then build the box.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Nate1778 said:


> Ken, what was your procedure for putting the cedar in the box. The one I built was a nightstand box but I need to build a new humidor, or more humidors if I needed to be honest about it. Did you cut the bottom piece of cedar and glue it in the box, then the sides? I have even thought about laminating my cedar to all my box woof before construction and then build the box.


The bottom piece is cut about 1/8" undersize and just laid in place. The 4 sides are mitered and cut to fit snug. I do not glue or screw them in place so they can respond to expansion as they absorb moisture. The sides will cover the gap between the bottom piece and the sides of the box. I then cut two pieces for along the sides that are also pressed into place. They only serve to support the removable shelf.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Saleen4971 said:


> really? i tried to find Spanish cedar near me on long island, but nobody had any. and even then i was afraid it may not be very good quality. most places i see online are like $80 for a sheet!!


Spanish Cedar by the sheet? Uh. Never heard of...

Take a look at Ebay. Plenty of Spanish Cedar to be had there... Prices aren't awful, but shipping kind of hurts... You will have to do some resawing, which can be done on a Table Saw, or a band saw...


----------

